# Greek Syntax at College



## RamistThomist (Nov 28, 2004)

I am taking Greek Syntax at college and we were going through Phillippians this semester. Well, I just finished Philippians and can breathe a sigh of relief. It was much harder than I John but not too bad. So far I have done Galatians, Philippians, and the Johannine literature (excluding most of the gospel). Nextsemester for Textual Criticism we will examine John and translate 1 Corinthians.

I had a little help in using Sake Kubo's Lexicon. My prof just ordered Louw and Nida.


----------



## Authorised (Nov 28, 2004)

I hear Hebrews is the hardest book to translate.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 5, 2004)

Man I had worked pretty diligently in Pauline and Johannine literature without ever even glimpsing at Hebrews. It's like a different language. Luke is pretty difficult too, but not like Hebrews.


----------

